# Porn DVD recommendations



## Andrew (Dec 2, 2005)

I just can't choose a porn DVD because they all look the same.  Are there any good porn DVDs that have a somewhat interesting story or are extra erotic, or even better something my wife would enjoy watching with me?  Please let me know anything you recommend and why you recommend it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 2, 2005)

story!?!?! haha....

personally, i like the blowjob videos, buttman videos, and rocco siffredi videos


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 2, 2005)

im a fan of :
pregnet pussy pleasures
the fist
midget gangbang
and huge fucking objects


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 2, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> im a fan of :
> pregnet pussy pleasures
> the fist
> midget gangbang
> and huge fucking objects



haha!!!!!!

what about  a military porn called "honorable discharge" or a lesbian porn called "A Farewell to Arms"


----------



## max lift (Dec 2, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> im a fan of :
> pregnet pussy pleasures
> the fist
> midget gangbang
> and huge fucking objects



LOL


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 2, 2005)

my personal collection consists of:
 bangbros
 milfhunter
 assparade - flower  <--------best of all time


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 2, 2005)

y not just make ur own DVD with her


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 2, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> my personal collection consists of:
> bangbros
> milfhunter
> assparade - flower  <--------best of all time



hell yeah...flower is a hottie...great ass!!!


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> y not just make ur own DVD with her



im a big fan of these.  making your own is the best


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

I Am Rocco Siffredi- or have been told I look like him in my younger "Im a Whore" days.
Except I fuck and eat pussy much better and  than he does.


----------



## big1pimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Booty Talks


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats funny..I like flower too.  Ass Parade i rejoined just to see the new one of her alone.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 2, 2005)

Flower? somebody post up a pic

she doesnt happen to like/do girl on girl with strap ons does she?  I mean I was just askin for a friend 



bwahahahaha


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Flower? somebody post up a pic
> 
> she doesnt happen to like/do girl on girl with strap ons does she?  I mean I was just askin for a friend
> 
> ...



your "friend" and her is one i would like to see   hahaha


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> your "friend" and her is one i would like to see   hahaha


Hey kenzie,Josh just PM'd me and was wondering if he could arrange you strap one on and lay the pipe to him...I laughed and then realized I was wondering the same thing...  



lovelovelove


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Hey kenzie,Josh just PM'd me and was wondering if he could arrange you strap one on and lay the pipe to him...I laughed and then realized I was wondering the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> lovelovelove




what can i say, im a freak like that.   :smoker:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 2, 2005)

lol....what? I cant believe you guys fell for the "askin for my friend" deal.

I was askin for me


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> what can i say, im a freak like that.   :smoker:


Nothin' freaky 'bout that.
That would be considered an intro.
in my room.
B-bye sweets


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> lol....what? I cant believe you guys fell for the "askin for my friend" deal.
> 
> I was askin for me


thats why friend was put in " ".  i knew you were asking for you


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I Am Rocco Siffredi- or have been told I look like him in my younger "Im a Whore" days.
> Except I fuck and eat pussy much better and  than he does.




Rocco for rent..1-900-big-Rocc
Oh, let me ask my wife first, She regretted the last time she said OK.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Rocco for rent..1-900-big-Rocc
> Oh, let me ask my wife first, She regretted the last time she said OK.


sorry kell, i may get freaky but not that much.  lol


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> sorry kell, i may get freaky but not that much.  lol


Rocco is for women,Gomer..
That's not what your PM said...j/k
Not that kinda party,huh?
dont be scared your among friends.
c'mon out dont be repressed,kenz just PM'd me and said she'd love to strap it on and put it to ya.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 2, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> That's not what your PM said...j/k
> Not that kinda party,huh?
> dont be scared your among friends.
> c'mon out dont be repressed


i like a warm pussy to much for that.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 2, 2005)

*addendum*



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> Rocco is for women,Gomer..
> That's not what your PM said...j/k
> Not that kinda party,huh?
> dont be scared your among friends.
> c'mon out dont be repressed,kenz just PM'd me and said she'd love to strap it on and put it to ya.Kenzie comes with warm pussy included


Addendum


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 2, 2005)

holy shit mckenzie, that's probably the hottest thing i've ever heard in my entire lift.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 2, 2005)

There she is!


----------



## kell11 (Dec 3, 2005)

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> There she is!


explain.who might she be????????


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 3, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> explain.who might she be????????



Flower Tucci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 3, 2005)

All of you should give her a chance.  Download it.  I promise she won't treat you wrong.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 3, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> All of you should give her a chance.  Download it.  I promise she won't treat you wrong.



yep...she's a freak!!! a HOT freak


----------



## ben johnson (Dec 3, 2005)

if i cant join can i watch.....lmao!!!  mckenzie ita a good thing u no how to fire back....


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 3, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> LOL



and those are the ones im not embarrased to talk about. some of my others are much stranger.


----------

